# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Nocioni për jetën dhe vetvrasja

## Klevis2000

*"Me emrin e Allahut, Meshiremadhit
Meshireshumit
Falenderimet i takojne Allahut, Zotit te Gjithesise Paqja dhe Meshira e Allahut qofshin mbi te Derguarin e Tij Muhamedin a.s.*

Vetevrasja nuk eshte me tabu. Vetem ne tre muajt e pare te ketij viti (2003), 15 persona kane zgjedhur vetvrasjen si menyren per t'u ndare nga jeta. Faktet flasin qarte!
Listes se gjate te personave i shtohet perdite numri i vetvrasjeve"- keshtu shkruan nje gazete e perditshme shqiptare.
Fenomeni i vetvrasjes ka filluar te perhapet ne menyre masive dhe te dhimbshme edhe ne Shqiperi
(pas vitit 1991).	.
Pre' e kesaj tragjedie nuk jane vetem moshat.e vjetra, por edhe te rinjte. Duke e shikuar jeten ne nje kendveshtrim te gabuar, se cdo gje duhet frekuentuar dhe shijuar duke kaluar cdo norme jetike, te rinjte jane dhene pas klubeve dhe argetimit me ane te gotave te alkolit, pirjes se duhanit dhe zbavitjeve shthurese, frekuentimit te droges dhe prostitucionit etj... Koha e merr me vete preokupimin momental dhe njeriu mbetet i zbrazet, i vetrnuar, ndjen boshllek. Te gjitha argetimet qe shijoi asnje prej tyre nuk i dha kenaqesi dhe zgjidhje per te ardhmen. Duke mbetur pa rrugedalje, nje oshetime dhimbje degjohet - "Perse e gjithe kjo?! Jam i merzitur, i deshperuar, gjeja qe me intereson eshte te vdes"! A nuk eshte ky nje inferioritet, kontradikte ndermjet rinise se mrekullueshme dhe asaj qe i ka mbetur vetem forma, ku ne zemrat e kesaj te fundit
f1llon te mbijetoje, hipokrizia, padrejtesia, lufta per mbijetese, ku konsiderohen sharjet, fyerjet dhe pornografia modernizem?! Natyrshem lind pyetja: Ku e shpie njeriun nje jete e tille?!
Kur u lindem, u lindem me te drejta. Njeriu me vete aktin e lindjes i gezon te gjitha te drejtat qe Allahu
xh.sh. ja dhuroi atij. Por .. per nje arsye apo tjeter njeriu i merr neper kembe ato. E drejta e vetvetes, eshte e drejta me e madhe qe Allahu xh.sh. ia dhuroi krijeses se tij me te persosur, njeriut, i cili mbart me vete lumturine e natyrshme (besimin te Zoti), lumturi qe shume pak e kane, shume te tjere e kerkojne dhe shume prej tyre vdesin pa e patur ate. Ne kerkim te lumturise njeriu i mbetur pa shprese, mendon t'i japi fund cdo gjeje ne kete jete, duke zgjedhur si ilac te fundit per t'i "mbyIlur" hallet e tij, vetvrasjen.
	Per privimin e jetes pa te drejte, Allahu Fuqiplote ne Kuranin Famelarte i drejtohet muslimaneve:
*"Mos e vrisni veten.tuaj, Allahu eshte i meshirshem mlaj jush". (En-Nisa 29)*
Njeriu nuk ka te drejte te kryeje vetvrasje, jeta eshte dhurate e Zotit dhe vetem Ai ka te drejte ta marri ate. Ne kete kontekst, jeta nuk eshte prone e as krijim i njeriut. Islami kerkon prej muslimaneve qe me durim dhe qendrueshmeri t'i bejne balle sprovave te ndryshme te jetes. Te mos dorezohen dhe te mbeten pa shprese perpara problemeve dhe sprovave, te behen kurajoze, te perpiqen pasi pas veshtiresise vjen lehtesimi. Mbi te gjitha muslimanet kane armen me te forte, besimin dhe moralin e Islamit.
Ai njeri i cili tenton te vrase veten do te fitoje hidherimin e Allahut dhe  ne boten tjeter, do te meritoje ndeshkimin me te ashper te Zotit ne ate menyre qe edhe vete njeriu ka vrare veten e tij. Le te lexojme kete hadith te profetit, i cIli pasqyron qarte denimin e te vetvrareve ne ooten tjeter:
[B]"Ai i cili hedh veten nga kodra ose mali (nga nje fare Iartesie), dhe ben vetvrasje, do re hyje ne xhehenem, ku do te jete duke u hedhur ne kete menyre perjeresisht; ai qe pi helmin dhe ben vetvrasje, do te hyje ne xhehenem, ne doren e tij do te kete helmin, duke u helmuar ne z.jarrin e xhehenemit .perjeresisht; kush ben vetvrasje me nje cope hekuri, ky do re jete ne doren e tij duke u goditur ne kete menyre perjeresisht". (Transmetohet nga Bukhari dhe Muslim).

*Por cilat jane shkaqet qe e dergojne njeriun te programoje vete vdekjen e tij? Cilat jane pengesat qe s'e kahezojne njeriun drejt lumturise?*

*1-Mosbesimi* eshte nje nder shkaqet kryesore qe e pengon njeriun te njohi te verteten, te dije qellimin e krijimit te tij ne jete. *"Njeriu eshte mendjemadh, ai mohon Krijuesin e tij, perpiqet te mashtroje Allahun dhe ata qe besuan, por ata nuk mashtrojne tjeter, pos vetvetes. Ne zemrat e tyre ka semundje, e Allahu ua shton semundjen edhe me shume per shkak te mosbesimit te tyre". (El Bekare10-11)*

*2-Padrejtesia ose ushtrimi i dhunes* jane nder faktoret me te perhapur te shoqerise.Shume prej njerezve ushtrojne padrejtesi ndaj te tjereve, fitojne pasurine e tyre ne kurrizin e te mjereve, disa te tjere shperdorojne fondet e popullit te tyre, te tjere ndihmojne ose i hapin rrugen kondrabandes dhe korrupsionit, te tjere nuk duan t'ja dine me se c'eshte e mire dhe e keqe per njeriun, por mjaftohen te dine vetem se c'eshte e ligjshme dhe e paligjshme... Dhe ne pastaj "shqetesohemi" se problemet sociale sa vijne e po shtohen aq shume, saqe njerezit po arrijne deri ne vetvrasje... Ne nje hadith kudsij, Allahu fuqiplote i drejtohet roberve te tij;* " 0 robet e mi, une e kam ndaluar padrejtesine ndaj vetes Time, dhe e kam bere te ndaluar ate edhe ne mesin tuaj, pra, mosi  beni padrejtesi njeri tjetrit."* (Transmetuar nga Buhari dhe Muslimi)


*3-Pesimizmi* eshte shkaktar i jetes se palumtur dhe shkakton ngarkese psikike. Gjendja e njeriut rendohet kur ai vazhdon ta mbushi jeten me brenga e merzi.
Zernra e tij nuk eshte e qete pasi ai harron te falenderoje Krijuesin e tij dhe begatite qe Ai i dhuroi. *" Vertet, me te permendurit e Allahut zemrat qetesohen". (Er-Rrad, 28)*
Keta njerez kthyen shpinen kur paralajmerohej namazi me ezan duke rrahur gjokset e tyre me grushta
per te treguar se i takojne progresivitetit. Ndersa Profeti Muhamed shpesh i deklaronte Bilalit r.a., (muezinit te xhamise); *"BiIal! Paralajmero namazin me ezan, sepse pushimi e qetesia jane ne namaz"*. (Transmetuar nga Imam Ahmedi dhe Ebu Daud)

*4-Prob1emet ekonomike dhe socia1e.* Familja, shoqeria, puna, shkurorezimi, droga, alkoli etj, jane plage me gjurme te thella ne shoqerine tone. Familja, baza e kombit, e edukimit te brezave te rinj, lidhja dhe dashuria bashkeshortore, marredheniet me te tjeret, i japin asaj nje vlere akoma me te madhe. Problemet qe hasen ne familje, tradhetia bashkeshortore,shkurorezimi i japin nje tronditje te forte kesaj
ndertese. Mosgjetja e nje rrugezgjidhjeje, ben qe kete tronditje ta perjetojne me shume femijet (ne moshen e adoleshences), duke mos gjetur kenaqesine familjare,dashurine e ngrohte prinderore, dalin ne jete te deshperuar, ne kerkim te saj. Por jo rrallehere fati i con  ne destinaeion te gabuar. Te lidhur pas alkolit, droges, argetimeve shthurese, te zhytur nen tymin e duhanit, mendojne se do ta gjejne lumturine ne to duke dashur te ikin keshtu nga brenga njerezore dhe pikellimi. Vlen te theksohet se kokaina, eshte nje nder drogat e predispozuara per krim. Njeriun qe e perdor ate e perfshin euforia, e eila shoqerohet me humbjen e ndjenjes se moralit dhe vecanerisht te femra shoqerohet me humbjen e ndjenjave te turpit. Poteneca bie shpejt, ana psikologjike rendohet, derisa arrihet ne vetevrasje.
"Kesaj here fati nuk i fal, vetevrasja nuk ka as sy as goje qe te flase, papritmas ata behen viktime e nje realiteti te hidhur"- shpjegon nje mjeke...
Per ne muslimanet arsyeja e kesaj dhimbje eshte e qarte; jemi larguat: nga parimet dhe bazat morale te Ijetes. Erdhem ne kete jete, jo me deshiren tone, por me caktimin e Allahut. U lindem, dhe mbi supe mbanim amanetin me te madh te te gjitha koherave:
*Adhurimin e Allahut xh.sh. dhe perkryerjen e jetes* ne baze te Legjislacionit Islam.	_,
*"0 njerez ne ju krijuam preJ nje mashkulli dhe nje femre, ju beme popuj e fisc qe ta njihni njeri  tjetrin. Me i miri tek Allahu eshte ai qe me shume " i ruhet Atij..." (Huxhurat, 13)
"Kush ben veper te mire, qofte mashkull ose femer, e duke qene besimtar, ne do ti japim atij
nje jete te mire...". (En-Nahl, 97)*
Eshte mese e qarte, se sekreti i lumturise qendron ne besimin e sinqerte te Zoti. Ne kontekst me kete, studjuesi William Glen thote: *"Besimi i sinqerte ne Zotin eshte nje force e madhe, e cila me asgje nuk mund te matet e te arrihet".* Ndersa nje mjek psikolog i njohur amerikan thote: *"Kur mbarova studimet dhe u bera mjek, isha i bindur se me talentin dhe punen time, nen aplikimin e metodave dhe mjeteve moderne mjekesore, do te arrija suksese te medha. Por hasa ne veshtiresi dhe ne saje te rrethanave te ndryhme kuptova se kisha harruar njohjen e parimit kryesor te mjekesise, besimin ne nje Zot".*

*5-*Psikologet kane arritur ne perfundim se shkaktar per vetvrasjen jane edhe faktoret si:* neveria, urrejtia, perbuzja, frika, deshperimi, pikellimi,biles dhe dashuria e marre etj.*
E verteta eshte se nuk do te gjejme asnje ilac efikas per sherimin e semundjeve shpirterore ne epoken "moderne" pa gjetur besimin te Zoti. Fjala e Tij dhe Besimi Islam e mbushin shpirtin njerezor me kenaqesi, i japin kuptim jetes se njeriut, i tregojne atij rrugen per jeten me te lumtur, i japin vlere njeriut ne shoqeri, por per ta arritur kete ai duhet t'i  shmanget veprave te keqija dhe veseve te shemtuara, te urdheroje per te mire dhe te ndaloje te keqen.
Profeti Muhamed a.s. ka thene: *"Eshte e cuditshme ceshtja e besimtarit! Ne cdo situate ai eshte ne dobi (ne te mire te tij). Ne qofte se i ndodh ndonje e mire, e falenderon Allahun xh.sh. per cka do te shperblehet, nese e godet ndonje fatkeqesi apo dem, ai tregon durim e permbahet dhe kjo i sjell shperblim nga Allahu xh.sh.".* (Transmetuar nga Muslimi)
Ne kete thenie autentike te profetit Muhamed a.s., tregohet qarte se besimtari me durimin e tij eshte ne gjendje te rikthehet ne ngushellim te vetvetes pas ndodhjes se fatkeqesise, te riktheje (inshallah) forecen per te jetuar dhe per te gjetur vetebesimin dhe rehatine shpirterore tek vetvetja.
*"Ata qe besuan dhe permenden Allahun, zemrat e tyre qetesohen; dijeni se me permendjen e Allahut zemrat stabilizohen". (ErRrad, 28)*

Nder statistikat e bera kohet e fundit eshte vene re se Perendimi permban nje numer shume me te madh vetevrasjesh ne krahasim me vendet ku perqindja me e madhe e popullsise ushtron Besimin Islam. Vetem ky fakt do t'i mjaftonte cdonjerit prej ne muslimaneve qe ta kuptoje se ndjekja e besimit tone ne te gjitha fushat e jetes, edukimi i brezit te ri me besimin ne Allahun  Nje e te Pashoq dhe urdherimi i se mires e ndalimi i se keqes, jane baza e ndertimit te nje shoqerie te shendoshe.

----------


## elda

Jeta te mbyll vertet shume rruge po nuk harron te te lere hapur me te veshtiren,duhet te gjesh force......

Per mua VETVRASJA eshte thjeshte egoizem. Kush vetvritet eshte thjesht frikacak .
 Qe te kryesh nje vetvrasje me verte kerkon goxha guxim por qe te perballosh jeten me te gjitha prolemet e saja kerkon edhe me teper. Prandaj edhe une mendoj qe njerezit qe vetvriten jane frikacake e bejne nje gje te tille. Mgjs ka shume momente qe nuk ecen asnje gje mbare, vetvrasja eshte zgjedhja me e keqe qe mund te beje njeriu!!! 
 nuk besoj se ka ndonje arsye ne kete bote qe te tia vleje per te vrare veten. 
Dua te jap ca statistika: 
- grate tentojne 4 here me teper se burrat te kryejne vetvrasje 
- burrat jane 60% me te "suksesshem" se grate 
- grate perdorin soft methods: ilace, prerje damaresh 
- burrat perdorin metoda me brutale: arme zjarri, hedhje nga ndertesa te larta 
- ata qe vrasin veten japin shenja qe shume kohe me pare duke e zene shpesh ne goje si nje alternative te mundshme 
- 75% e atyre qe futen ne nje gje te tille, jane vetem per te kerkuar ndihme dhe jo se duan ta vrasin me te vertete veten .
Sipas kesaj te fundit del se ai person nuk ka qene i afte mjaftueshem per tu perballuar me jeten dhe me problemet e saj, dhe nuk mund te flitet per "kurajo dhe burreri". 
Mos beni budallallek per nje gje te tille, se nuk ia vlen per asgje....

----------


## elda

Jeta është ashtu sic e bëni vetë! E mahnitshme, e mrekullueshme, e mirë, e keqe, e poshter apo e veshtirë! Jetoje jetën dhe jetoje shume mrekullueshëm & shkelqyeshëm biles, sepse vetem nje herë te vetme ju jepet mundësia, keshtu qe shfrytëzojeni ketë rast te vetëm! Mbi të gjitha Dashuroni marrëzisht, sepse atje ndodhet foleja e lumturisë më te thellë e më të fortë. Kështu kurrë mos i'a ktheni kurrizin lumturisë! 

"Pse ikni prej meje, krijesa reale? 
Jetoj ne nje bote sendesh, perhere te paqene 
dhe vetem vetveten e kam ne duar... 
Oh, nuk ka lumturi me te madhe se kjo 
Por edhe pikellim me te madh nuk mund te kete." 
(Mimoza Ahmeti, "Delirium") 

Vetevrasja vertet eshte zgjedhje, por rralle mund te jete zgjidhje.

----------


## Klevis2000

o elda per ty kush eshte shkau me i forte qe njerzit bejne vetvrasje ose sipas statistikave qe mund te kesh lexuar.Mendon se ka lidhje te shumta te vetvrasjeve me dashurine dhe pse keto njerzit i japin fund jetes se tyre per nje ndjenje kur jeta ka shume ndjenja brenda saj.

----------


## dimegeni

Po Palestinezet ku futen se nuk po i shoh as ne rrugen e allahut si thote Klevis dhe as ne rrugen e burrerrise si thote Elda?

----------


## elda

Gazetat e sotme jane te mbushura plot me lajme per ata
qe bejne vetvrasje. Per ata qe me te dashuren shtrihen
nen shinat e trenit, per ata qe vetem se pse nuk iu
pranua dashuria vendosin te marin helme e te mos
zgjohen me, per ata qe hidhen nga lartesi...me vjen vertet keq......

----------


## Klevis2000

Dimegeni sa qejf keni ti jepni nocione te tjera temave ore  ti elda do ta vrisje veten per nje te dashurin tend

----------


## elda

Do e vriste veten ai valle per mua???????

----------


## Klevis2000

Per mendimin tim vetevrasje kryejne shume njerez cdo dite por ato nuk e kuptojne kete.Njeriu eshte i perbere nga trupi dhe shpirti. nese dikush do ta linte trupin pa buke dhe uje do ta quanim qe ka bere vetvrasje .Cmendoni ju pervetet e juaja qe cdo dite nuk e ushqeni shpirtin tuaj .Cdo dite secili prej jush i ben vetvrasje shpirtit te tij duke mos u kujdesur per te.Pra ashtu sic ka vevrasje trupore ka dhe vtvrasje shpirterore dhe kjo e dyta eshte e keqe sepse te ngushton zemren ndien strese.Ngushtim shpirteror. A nuk i degjoni njerzit se si e shprehin vetvrasjen e tyre shpirterore. [B] Mu ka merzitur shpirti !Me ka vajt shpirti ne maje te hundes! Ma nxive shpirtin. me mire te vdes se sa te jetoj etj. si keto qe cdo Njeri prej jush haset ne jeten e perditshme.

O njerez ruani trupat e juaj dhe shpirtat e juaj nga ajo cka i demton ato mos i perdorni drogen duhanin etj si keto qe trupat tuaj shkatarrojne mos adhuroni krijesat si jezusin vendet e mira hudhrat patkoin horoskopin .Por adhuroni Ate qe e meriton te adhurohet Zotin tuaj Krijuesin tuaj qe te gjeni kenaqesi shpirterore dhe tia bashkengjisni kete kenaqesive trupore ne mynyre qe te jetoni te lumtur.

----------


## Klevis2000

Edhe dicka cdo njeri duhet te dije qellimin e ardhjes ne kete jete i cili do ta shmante ate nga vetvrasja


"PER MUA QELLIMI I JETES ESHTE KY" 

Pyetjet jane gjithmone shume te lehta por pergjigjet jane shume te veshtira.Kush eshte e rendesishme ne kete jete ne rradhe te pare o njeri ti dhe shume te tjere bashke me mua duhet te dijme qellimin pse kemi ardhur ne kete jete .Pra mbasi te dish qellimin e jetes tende atehere do te dish se kush me e rendesishme ne kete jete sepse nuk iken nga te con lumi por ti i jep lumit drejtim rrjedhje .se njeriu mund te shkoje njehere nga dashuria njehere tek femijet njehere tek shendeti njehere tek vete jeta njehere tek pasuria suksesi etj .Por me e rendesishmja per mendimin tim eshte qellimi i vete jetes qe njeriu jeton po ta gjesh kete qellim do ta kuptosh se sa e bukur eshte jeta po nuk e gjete do te duket jeta kompleksitet monotoni fatkeqesi dhe do endesh ne te si nje anije pa vela.Shiko disa fjale te bukura

"Hame per te jetuar apo jetojme per te ngrene"

"Ne fillim njerzit japin shendetin per te fituer pasurine pastaj japin pasurine per te fituar shendetin"

Thote Muhamedi a.s 
"Dija vleren pese gjerave para se te vijne pese te tjerat
rinise para se te plakesh 
pasurise para se te varferohesh 
shendetit para se te semuresh
kohes se lire para se te ngarkohesh
jetes para se te vdesesh"

"Kjo jete ose bote nuk eshte qellim ne vetvete por eshte mjet per te arritur qellimin" 

"Jeta eshte monotone derisa vdekja egziston" 

Tani dua te shpjegoj dhe qellimin e jetes 

Njeriu vjen ne kete bote pa deshiren e tij dhe shkon padeshiren e tij. cdo gje per te eshte fuksionale qe i sherben atij.Mjaft krijesa nese i shikojme vihen ne fuksion ose perdorim te njeriut si dielli ,toka uji ajri yjet me te cilet orientohet naten bimet kafshet etj.Pra nese do te veresh me vemendje do te thuash si ka mundesi te gjitha keto krijesa madheshtore i sherbeken njeriut .Patjeter njeriu paska nje mision madhor ne toke .Kush eshte misoni i tij?[B]Te adhuroje e te falenderoje Zotin per miresite qe ai i ka dhene dhe ti ve keto miresi qe te arrije kenaqesine dhe dashurine e Zotit dhe mos ti shperderoje keto miresi dhe te mohoje Dhuruesin e tyre.

Po keshtu derisa vdekja egziston per njerzit do te thote qe kenaqesite e kesaj bote sado te mira dhe te medha te jene do te mbarojne nje dite dhe ate dite lumturia jote eshte ne ia ke arritur qellimin qe keto miresi ti kesh perdorur per arritjen e qellimit te egzistences tende ne kete bote


Per me shume shiko edhe kete temen
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showt...&threadid=20954

----------


## Mina

Vetvrasja nuk eshte zgjidhje, ose eshte zgjidhja fatale!
Jeta duhet mberthyer me thonj dhe duhet jetuar. Te gjithe jemi te denje te jetojme sepse Perendia na e fali kete privilegj. Mund te kete renie por ka edhe ngritje. Kur te shkosh ne fund atehere duhet te kercesh mbi veten. Kujtoni per nje moment lutjet e atyre qe jane ne gryke te varrit; Sa deshire kane te jetojne.

----------


## useid

TI MINA BEN VETVRASJE SHPIRTERORE SIC THOTE PARAFOLESI APO JO.

----------


## kolombi

Vetvrasja eshte dobesia shpirterore e ature njerezve,qe ne momentet me te veshtira dhe dramatike te jetes,nuk kishin kurajo force dhe guxim te dilnini nga erresirra e tunelit ku ishin futur e ti buzeqeshnin serish JETES.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Me poshte nje liste te njerezve te  shquar qe kane kryer vetevrasje:

Johnny Ace, singer 
Nick Adams, actor 
Neil Aggett, South African worker's union leader 
Louis Althusser, French philosopher 
Jean Améry, Austrian writer 
Fridolin Anderwert, Swiss Federal Councilor 
Roger Nicholas Angleton, imprisoned Texas extortionist who admitted in his suicide note killing his sister-in-law, socialite Doris Angleton. 
Mary Bacon, thoroughbred race horse jockey 
Albert Ballen 
Isobel Barnett, British TV personality 
Gertrude Bell, archaeologist, writer, spy and administrator known as the "Uncrowned Queen of Iraq" 
Alain Berdarin, founder/owner of "Le Crazy Horse Saloon" - Paris 
Pierre Bérégovoy, French politician, killed himself in 1993 after serving a year as prime minister. 
Ricky Berry, American NBA Basketball player (Sacramento Kings) 
Bruno Bettelheim, child psychologist 
Ludwig Boltzmann, Austrian physicist 
Ernest Bornemann, German sexologist 
Francesco Borromini, architect 
***** Boye, Swedish author 
Charles Boyer, French actor 
Herman Brood, Dutch musician and painter 
Eustace Budgel, remembered because his death was discussed in a conversation between Samuel Johnson and his friend and biographer Boswell 
Capucine, French actress 
Dora Carrington, artist 
Robert Stewart, Viscount Castlereagh, British politician 
Paul Celan, Romanian poet 
Valerie Chacon, wife of Bobby Chacon 
Thomas Chatterton, English poet 
Leslie Cheung, Hong Kong movie star and singer 
Chung Mong-hun, Korean businessman, chairman of Hyundai Asan 
Kurt Donald Cobain, American musician and singer (Nirvana) 
Billy Collins Jr., young boxer 
Ray Combs, former host of popular American game show Family Feud 
Ian Curtis, English singer and songwritter (Joy Division) 
Dalida, French singer 
Gilles Deleuze, French philosopher 
Peter Deuel, American actor 
George Eastman, inventor 
Brian Samuel Epstein, British manager of the The Beatles 
Patrick William Feeney, American college basketball player 
John Gould Fletcher, Pulitzer Prize winning poet 
Romain Gary, Russian - French novelist, film director and diplomat 
Charlotte Perkins Gilman, American feminist and author (Herland) 
Joseph Goebbels, German Nazi leader 
Hermann Göring, German Nazi leader 
Richard Greene, boxing referee 
Mitch Halpern, boxing referee 
Pete Ham, rock musician (Badfinger) 
Tony Hancock British comedian. 
Hannibal, military commander 
Donny Hathaway, singer, best known for his duets with Roberta Flack 
Felix Hausdorff, mathematician. He committed suicide with his wife and sister-in-law in the concentration camp. 
Ernest Hemingway, American novelist 
Margaux Hemingway, American actress and model 
Adolf Hitler, Austrian/German Nazi leader 
Michael Hutchence Australian lead singer of rock group INXS 
Phyllis Hyman Singer 
Judas Iscariot, according to the Bible, betrayed Jesus 
Jim Jones, reverend, leader of the "People's Temple" cult. Died during mass suicide that cost the lives of more than 500 in Guyana. 
Sarah Kane, British playwright 
Terry Kath, guitarist, Chicago (died of a self-inflicted gunshot wound) 
Brian Keith, American actor (Family Affair) 
Dr. David Kelly, British scientist and source of BBC story about the Dodgy Dossier 
Heinrich von Kleist, German dramatist and poet 
Arthur Koestler, Hungarian novelist, political activist and social philosopher 
Hannelore Kohl, wife of ex-chancellor of Germany Helmut Kohl 
Jerzy Kosinski, Polish-American author 
Paul Lafargue, son-in-law of Karl Marx, communist theorist and author of The Right to Be Lazy 
Hans Langsdorff, captain of the Admiral Graf Spee 
Hector Lavoe, Salsa Music singer 
Florence Lawrence, Hollywood's first movie Star 
Primo Levi, Italian author 
John Lovelock, New Zealand doctor and Olympic athlete 
Malcolm Lowry, British writer 
Gherashim Luca, Romanian surrealist 
Aleksandr Mikhailovich Lyapunov, Russian mathematician, mechanician and physicist 
Billy MacKenzie Lead singer of 1980s pop group The Associates 
Niklaus Meienberg, Swiss author 
Kitty Melrose, English actress 
Charlotte Mew, English poet 
Kid McCoy, world champion boxer (real name: Norman Shelby. Suicide note read, among other things: Everything in my possession, I want to go to my dear wife, Sue E. Shelby.....To all my dear friends...best of luck...sorry I could not endure this world's madness.) 
Donnie Moore, relief pitcher for the California Angels, gave up a last inning home-run preventing the Angels from going to the World Series in 1986. 
Ted Moult, British television personality 
Gerard de Nerval, French writer 
Luis Ocaña, Spanish cyclist, Tour de France winner 
Phil Ochs, American singer 
Judge O'Connor, actor 
Dazai Osamu, Japanese novelist 
Billy Papke, world champion boxer 
Jules Pascin, French-American painter, "Prince of Montparnasse" 
Sylvia Plath, American poetess, author and essayist 
Dana Michelle Plato, American actress 
Freddie Prinze, Puerto Rican comedian and actor 
George Reeves, actor, played Superman on television 
Carlos Roberto Reina, former president of Honduras 
Iris von Roten-Meyer, (1917-1990), artist and jurist 
Irv Rubin, leader of the Jewish Defense League 
Mark Rothko, Russian-American painter 
Crown Prince Rudolf of Austria (see Mayerling) 
Akutagawa Ryunosuke, Japanese novelist 
George Sanders, actor. His suicide note read: "Dear World: I am leaving because I am bored. I am leaving you with your worries in this sweet cesspool." 
Alberto Santos-Dumont, pilot 
Jean Seberg, American actress 
Anne Sexton, American poet 
Del Shannon, American singer 
Elizabeth Siddal, Pre-Raphaelite icon 
The Singing Nun, Belgian singer 
Rory Storm, singer of the Hurricanes (the band Ringo Starr was in before he joined the Beatles), in a pact with his mother 
David Strickland, Actor 
Wolfe Tone, Irish independence leader 
John Kennedy Toole, American novelist 
Marina Ivanovna Tsvetaeva, Russian poetess and writer 
Kurt Tucholsky, German journalist and satirist 
Alan Turing, British mathematician and computer scientist 
Randy Turpin, British world champion boxer 
Vincent van Gogh, Dutch painter 
Getulio Vargas, president of Brazil. Killed himself in 1954 during impeachment trial. 
Lupe Velez, actress 
Herve Villechaize, French actor 
Otto Weininger, Austrian philosopher 
James Whale, film director 
Paul Williams, singer (Temptations) 
Virginia Woolf, British novelist 
Mahmoud Zuabi, Syrian prime minister shot himself on May 21, 2000, two months after resigning over corruption charges. 
Stefan and Lotte Zweig, Austrian novelist and his wife 

*Monarchs* 
Shang Zhou, the last king of the Shang Dynasty of China 
Boudicca, Celtic chieftainess 
Decebal, Dacian king 
Cleopatra VII of Egypt 
Chongzhen, the last emperor of the Ming Dyansty of China 
Nero, emperor of Rome (under duress) 

*By Harakiri* 
Oda Nobunaga 
the Soga 
Akou-Roushi (47 ronins) 
Saigo Takamori, Japanese politician 
Hashimoto Sanaii 
Yoshida Shouin 
Kusaka Gennai 
Takechi Hanpeita 
Kimitake Hiraoka better known as Yukio Mishima 

*Others*
Sarah Marple-Cantrell 12 year old girl who became famous after commiting suicide.

----------


## leci

Vetvrasja eshte dobesia shpirterore e ature njerezve,qe ne momentet me te veshtira dhe dramatike te jetes,nuk kishin kurajo force dhe guxim te dilnini nga erresirra e tunelit ku ishin futur e ti buzeqeshnin serish JETES.

sekreti i te vertetes qendron te thjeshtesia e fjaleve

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga leci_ 
> *Vetvrasja eshte dobesia shpirterore e ature njerezve,qe ne momentet me te veshtira dhe dramatike te jetes,nuk kishin kurajo force dhe guxim te dilnini nga erresirra e tunelit ku ishin futur e ti buzeqeshnin serish JETES.
> 
> *


Kurajo dhe force !
Ku e kane burimin ?

----------


## leci

do me falesh corazon por ato ishin fjalet e kolombit.
nejse....mund te pergjigjem.
kurajo dhe forca ku e kane burimin?
ne familje,ne dashuri,besimin ne diçka,nje shok i mire etj.
jane keto qe te japin force ne jete per te kapercyer te gjithe veshtiresite.
nuk mund te gjykoj sjelljen e nje njeriu tjeter ne jete.
por eshte nje veprim ekstrem dhe meskin te hedhesh gjene me te bukur qe ke.
me respekt

----------


## Psikostudenti

Ok, tegjithe njerezit mund te bejne vetevrasje. Ndokush mund te thote se kjo nuk mund te me ndodhe mua, por le ta din se nuk eshte ashtu. Por rruga per te ardhe deri te vetevrasja eshte vertete rruge e trishtuar dhe shpesh e pafrenueshem. Mandej secili qe eshte ne kete rruge, e sheh vetevrasjen si alternative te fundit te mundshme.
Por si vjen njeriu deri te vetevrasjaa?
Problemet e shpeshta te cilat ballafaqohet njeriu shpesh e vene ate ne gjendje frustrative, keshtu ai ndien barre te rende psikike dhe fillon ballafaqimi me konfliktet e brendshme. Kur keto konflikte nuk mund te zgjidhen dhe njeriu serish ballafaqohet meprobleme dhe konflikte tjera (te qfaredo natyre qofshin por qe e vene ne trysni individin)te reja, atehere ai vjen deri te depresioni qe eshte edhe faktori i pare per ta shtyre njeriun ne depresion. Keto konflikte dhe probleme njeriu shpesh nuk ia komunikon askujt (ndoshta per aresye turpi apo edhe tjera) dhe ato shkojne dhe behen nje lemsh ne brendesin e tij me çrast njeriu e ndien veten pisk. Gjate kesaj gjendje njeriu ballafaqohet edhe me tej edhe me probleme tjera (familjare e shoqerore), ku ndoshta njeriu edhe e ndien vehten te tepret ne ate mjedis. Mjafton te mendohet per vetevrasje dhe njeriu te jete ne nje gjendje te tille.............

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Psikostudenti, me vjen keq... materialet qe solle ishin te mira por gjuha e vetme e lejuar ne F.Sh. eshte shqipja. Je i inkurajuar te postosh sa me shume gjera te tilla nese i perkthen.

Faleminderit per mirekuptimin, angeldust._

----------


## kolombi

> _Postuar më parë nga MI CORAZON_ 
> *Me poshte nje liste te njerezve te  shquar qe kane kryer vetevrasje:
> 
> Johnny Ace, singer 
> Nick Adams, actor 
> Neil Aggett, South African worker's union leader 
> Louis Althusser, French philosopher 
> Jean Améry, Austrian writer 
> Fridolin Anderwert, Swiss Federal Councilor 
> ...


Dy here me te shquar u bene kur kryen vetvrasjen.

----------


## Klevis2000

o kolomb mo i humb piket kot tani edhe kujdes se po i motivon njerzit te behen te famshem


Pse kohet e fundit eshte rritur nr i vetevrasjeve ne shqiperi

----------

